# Black Water Tank Leak



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 2008 32BHDSLE I noticed some black water leaking out around the under belly material when I put it up for the winter last November. I just uncovered it over the weekend and cut the material back so I could find the leak and found a leak between sewer outlet and the tank. It is right where the pipe connects to the tank. Has anyone had a similar problem and any ideas on how to repair it.

Thanks 
Bennitt5


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, I had the exact same crack. I used JB Weld and it fixed it right up. VDUB had a post more recently. He used something else which worked well for him. Do a search on black water tank leak. Whatever you use, just clean the area very well and rough up with emery cloth to get a good hold.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info for a minute I thought I was the only one who had this problem.


----------

